# Fishtanks for the uber rich



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/19/garden/19aqua.html?_r=1

6 figure fishtanks....


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

guess this belongs in saltwater


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I am not to fond of the open bottom though.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Anyone else jelous?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it would certainly be nice to have that much to blow on fish, though if i spent 200grand id like to think i could get a hell of a lot more than a 700 gallon or whatever that was  the location they had wasnt exactly optimal, having to stop traffic and crane the tank in and then pay someone to suspend it from the ceiling, yeesh.


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

High end aquaria is becoming more popular


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> it would certainly be nice to have that much to blow on fish, though if i spent 200grand id like to think i could get a hell of a lot more than a 700 gallon or whatever that was  the location they had wasnt exactly optimal, having to stop traffic and crane the tank in and then pay someone to suspend it from the ceiling, yeesh.


If there were in the Marine forum the salties would tell you it's pretty easy to blow $20k on a 210 gallon, so given the fact that the tank is architecturally difficult and that it's a 700 gallon with everything hidden, I don't think it's insanely expensive. Obviously someone with that kind of money didn't do a lot of DIY to cut costs, so that part is probably a bit inflated.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

....and they say the economy's in a slump?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That was a great read. Thanks!

Those prices are not unreasonable given the prices of the homes that they are going into. The comment about the owners not wanting to even feed the fish is pretty telling.....getting charged $150 every time a tech comes out to feed their fish every other day is just insane! People just make a lot of money in New York, period. My friend from my university days makes high six figures over there and his annual bonus is higher than that, most years. And he's only considered a mid level exec. crazy. If I was making that, I'd be blowing that kinda money on a tank too! LOL.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree it's a great read...Has anyone seen any videos of the the fish/tank they were talking about in the first paragraph or two. Something about changing colours to suit their moods...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If there were in the Marine forum the salties would tell you it's pretty easy to blow $20k on a 210 gallon, so given the fact that the tank is architecturally difficult and that it's a 700 gallon with everything hidden, I don't think it's insanely expensive. Obviously someone with that kind of money didn't do a lot of DIY to cut costs, so that part is probably a bit inflated.


i'm sure they got gouged pretty good considering they call in people to feed and take care of their fish instead of doing anything themselves. but hey if you got that kinda money why not spend it  its a super nice tank and tbh i kinda like how its just suspended there with those river rocks underneath.

i didnt like the big long skinny tank with the rounded ends as much tho


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, if they make $150 an hour, and the people they bring in to feed the fish make $50 an hour, they just saved themselves $100 an hour by having someone else do it....it's all about opportunity cost.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

word... if ur making several thousand an hour, it makes sense to pay someone else $50/hr to feed ur fish. Kinda like if Bill Gates sees $100 bill on the ground its not worth his time to bend over and pick it up...  

even if i were loaded, i would feed my own fish though... thats one of the best parts


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> even if i were loaded, i would feed my own fish though... thats one of the best parts


I agree, I love feeding time, but I would definitely get someone else to clean my FX5.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Insane. $150 just to feed the fish ?!?!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure many of these people aren't actually uber rich. The fact that one of the mentioned aquariums is in a foreclosed house is one example. Easy credit can be a dangerous thing as the world has come the realize.


----------

